
How to Do Business in China Without Going to Prison - gscott
https://www.chinalawblog.com/2019/07/how-to-do-business-in-china-without-going-to-prison.html
======
bernierocks
I spent a year teaching English in China and most of the teachers were early
20-somethings that were there to party and have a good time..and pay for their
lifestyle teaching.

I honestly wouldn't want them teaching my kids. I don't think many would pass
a drug test.

~~~
lostgame
Considering the penalties for drug use in China, I consider this to not only
be disgustingly inappropriate, but also shockingly, jarringly stupid.

Wanna party? Go to Montreal. In China there is still capital punishment for
certain drug offences.

